# Vivarium equipment?



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Right can someone list what I will need to buy from shop/eBay/off here for a vivarium for a bearded dragon

I will be building vivarium myself probably 3ft x 2ft x 2ft I know vents etc but when vivariums built what will I need for it? E.g. basking lamp etc?

Thanks!


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you're building the viv yourself you'll need:

glass runners - loobylou211 on here
vents - loobylou
Ceramic light holder - Jungleboy on here, think he does them
UVB tube, either a 10.0 or 12.0
UV starter, same wattage as the tube
Thermostat - dimming
Spot bulbs - 100watt, 2 for about a quid from Asda
digital thermometers - 2 or 3 from eBay
general decor - eBay / Dunelm / anywhere


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Meko said:


> if you're building the viv yourself you'll need:
> 
> glass runners - loobylou211 on here
> vents - loobylou
> ...


Thank you mate! :no1:


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Right for the UBV tube what size should I get say I was to build a 3ft viv?


----------



## Andi Mack (May 30, 2009)

30 inch


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Would the BD have a nice home in a 3ft x 2ft x 2ft? As that's about size I can fit in my bedroom against the wall as it's a wierd shape.


----------



## Freespirit (Jun 30, 2009)

Here is my shopping list

Viv (check if it comes with light fittings)at least 4x2x1.5ft
flourescent 10% or 12% uvb tube
Reflector for above 
Flourescent light controller/starter - will come with fittings to attach uvb bulb to top / back of viv.
Dimming thermostat
Basking spotlight 70w+
Ceramic Bulb holder (if viv doesn't come with it, which it probably won't)
timer for spot and UV tube
Ext lead?
Digital thermometer x2
Viv lock 
Rocks 
Logs
Long tweezers
Cleaning fluid (rep safe)
Pure calcium dust
Vit and calcium dust
Bugs 
Box to house bugs


----------



## Andi Mack (May 30, 2009)

RNelson said:


> Would the BD have a nice home in a 3ft x 2ft x 2ft? As that's about size I can fit in my bedroom against the wall as it's a wierd shape.


You will need at least a 4'x18"x2' once it gets older.

If 3ft is the biggest you can fit, maybe consider going for a rankins or different lizard.


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Andi Mack said:


> You will need at least a 4'x18"x2' once it gets older.
> 
> If 3ft is the biggest you can fit, maybe consider going for a rankins or different lizard.


In few years when older I will build bigger of course but will 3ft do for year or 2?


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Freespirit said:


> Here is my shopping list
> 
> Viv (check if it comes with light fittings)at least 4x2x1.5ft
> flourescent 10% or 12% uvb tube
> ...


Hey thanks for list, just looking at prices now and what deals I can get  thanks!


----------



## Andi Mack (May 30, 2009)

RNelson said:


> In few years when older I will build bigger of course but will 3ft do for year or 2?


It'll last about six months, maybe less. 

I'm pretty sure beardies are fully grown at 18 months.


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Would you all recommend me building a 4x2x2 then?


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

yep, i wouldnt go smaller for a fully grown beardie


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

mandi1234 said:


> yep, i wouldnt go smaller for a fully grown beardie


Thanks don't mind helping me pick stuff do you from eBay? :blush: Dm if you don't


----------



## dreamlandreptiles (Jun 7, 2013)

Meko said:


> if you're building the viv yourself you'll need:
> 
> glass runners - loobylou211 on here
> vents - loobylou
> ...


With the dimming thermostat what wattage would be best to buy? Sorry I've just jumped in here lol


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

A fully grown beardie can easily reach 18-20 inches in length. That's almost the width of a 4x2x2 viv and the viv is only a little over twice their length. I know they're not the world's most active reptile most of the time, but they really need at least a 4x2 ft base area.

Be prepared for feeding costs! A young beardie will devour at least 3 tubs of appropriate sized crickets / locusts a week! Luckily, it gets cheaper when they are fully grown.


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

RNelson said:


> In few years when older I will build bigger of course but will 3ft do for year or 2?


My Dargon is just over 2 years old and he is 22" long head to tail tip. So I'd go with 4x2x2 minimum from the start mate.


----------

